# Conway oder Cube? (24 Zoll)



## gingang (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin grade auf der Suche nach einem Rad für meinen Sohn und aktuell habe ich (nachdem er beide gefahren ist) 2 in der engeren Auswahl:

Conway MC 201 (Sporty)
oder
Cube Kid 240 Allroad

Auf beiden sitzt er gut nun geht es darum was Ihr für Erfahrungen mit den beiden Firmen habt.

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2016)

Erfahrungen zu den Firmen? Ich bin schon ein Cube und ein Conway gefahren, einmal Rennrad, einmal MTB. Waren mir persönlich beide zu schwer. 

Mal im Ernst: Was genau willst du wissen? 
Beide Räder sind out-of-box recht schwer, das eine lt. Katalog fast 2kg mehr als das andere, und dabei auch nocht teurer.
Sitzt dein Nachwuchs auf einem der beiden Beinahe-Eisenschweine besser drauf als auf dem anderen?? Oder willst du eine Entscheidungshilfe - dann würde sich ev. eine Umfrage anbieten. 

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

geht es um diese zwei Räder in der jeweils abgebildeten Ausstattungsvariante?

http://www.conway-bikes.de/en/modell/conway-mc-201-sporty/

http://www.cube.eu/produkte/kids/kid-240/cube-kid-240-action-team-2016/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn es unbedingt mit Federgabel sein muss würde ich ein Pepper z. B. Nehmen ist halt leider ein Versenden ...wenn ohne Federgabel könnte man sich noch ein Frog an schauen zum gleichen Preis wie das Cube aber ca 3 Kg leichter.
Das conway sieht irgendwie wie ein ausgeleiertes s'cools aus.


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Januar 2016)

Beide gehen gar nicht!
13 - fast 15Kg . Preise bis 470€ für  das absolut hässliche Conway, unglaublich.
Da musste ich mich schon ein wenig "shaken"


----------



## gingang (12. Januar 2016)

Danke für Eure Antworten - was gibt's denn für gängige Alternativen in 24 Zoll für nen 8-Jährigen? Ich möchte ungern etwas über nen Versand Bestellen sondern hab gerne nen "richtigen Laden" - gibt's Empfehlungen (München).


----------



## Erftmtb (12. Januar 2016)

Mein Sohn ist das Stevens Team 24" gefahren. Das war ohne Gabel was in dem Alter vollkommen reicht und wog nur ca. 11kg. Waren echt zufrieden damit. Wenns noch leichter werden soll wird es teuer.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Januar 2016)

Jo, Stevens hätt ich auch gesagt, dürfte am ehesten beim Händler zu finden sein. Ansonsten mal nach Kania und Frog schauen. Cycletech bietet das Speedster an, gibt es als "Pro" auch mit Federgabel, dafür gibt es wohl wenigstens einen Händler in München.

ps. Kania lt. kaniabikes.eu bei Zweirad Sperber oder Ski und Bike


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2016)

Pepper nach Vereinbarung in Ottobeuren..oder so


----------



## drehvial (14. Januar 2016)

In München:
Kania: bei Ski & Bike (Kapuzinerplatz)
Woom: bei Almtrieb (Nähe Rotkreuzplatz)


----------



## pebcak (17. Januar 2016)

Orbea MX Team:

*Pro Rad Gmbh*
Fäustlestrasse 7
80339 München

*Stahl Bikes*
Landsbergstr. 452
81241 München


----------

